# Création d'un exécutable pour une sauvegarde spécifique



## Eric25390 (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
Plusieurs questions :
- Je cherche à créer une ligne de commande afin d'effectuer des sauvegardes de nouveaux fichiers mais également une comparaison entre un fichier XY modifié mais dont une sauvegarde a déjà été effectuée (comparaison entre la date la plus récente, le poids du fichier), car je travaille avec ce ou ces mêmes fichiers sur différents postes de travail non reliés. (Ex sous Windows, j'avais créé un fichier .bat avec une ligne de commande xcopy ...)
- quel est l'extension d'un tel fichier sous Mac ?
- pour restaurer ce ou ces mêmes fichiers, qu'elle est la ligne de commande.

Autant, j'ai réussi à me débrouiller sous une config Windows, autant je "brasse" sous Mac.
Merci pour vos réponses et votre aide.
Cordialement


----------



## ntx (19 Janvier 2012)

Tu veux sans doute parler de "scripts" shell. :confuses: Dans ce cas renseigne toi sur les différents scripts (et oui en Unix il y a en plusieurs) : bash, csh, zsh, ksh ...

Ils se ressemblent tous, à quelques nuances de syntaxe.

La commande shell pour faire des copies est "cp". Regarde aussi "ditto"qui peut rendre certains services pour ce genre d'opération.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Je te conseille vivement de regarder du côté de la commande en ligne _rsync_ .

C'est en effet un outil très pratique pour effectuer automatiquement des sauvegardes de gros volumes, en ne copiant d'une fois sur l'autre que les fichiers et dossiers qui ont été modifiés. Il fonctionne indifféremment en local ou au travers d'un réseau. 

Toutefois, il convient de bien lire son mode d'emploi (commande "_man rsync_", taper _q_ pour quitter), car il propose de nombreuses options relativement complexes, ce qui permet de réaliser de nombreux types de synchronisations de fichiers, mais risque de provoquer quelques comportements indésirés dangereux pour les données si l'on s'y prend mal.

Notamment, il faut prendre garde à ne pas choisir une option qui mène à supprimer les sauvegardes des fichiers dont les originaux ont été effacés si ce n'est pas ce que l'on souhaite faire.


----------



## Eric25390 (21 Janvier 2012)

Merci à PA5CAL et à NTX pour les réponses apportées.
Je vais essayer ce week-end et je vous tiendrai informé.
Merci encore


----------



## Eric25390 (23 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir
Je suis toujours à la résolution de mon problème indiqué ci-dessus. la commande copy (cp) m'indique une erreur : Syntaxe non défini avec un code 2853. 
J'aimerai effectuer des copies automatiques des fichiers et des répertoires du disque dur sur une clé USB
J'ai créé la ligne de commande ci-après, mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
cp /Users/eric/Documents/Mes documents/Texte/Eric/  Volumes/USB/ESSAI

Avez-vous une explication ou une solution à me proposer.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## ntx (23 Mars 2012)

Eric25390 a dit:


> cp /Users/eric/Documents/Mes documents/Texte/Eric/*** */*Volumes/USB/ESSAI


Il manque un slash et sûrement une étoile pour indiquer que tu veux copier tous les éléments du répertoire "Eric".


----------



## Eric25390 (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé ta formule mais voilà le message d'erreur
Erreur de syntaxe - expression prévu mais «SPAM*SPAM» trouvé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------

Lors de l'envoi de mon msg précédent, je viens de remarquer que SPAM s'est inscrit mais ce n'est pas indiqué sur mon message d'erreur.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mars 2012)

« SPAM » provient généralement d'un caractère de contrôle conservé lors d'un copier-coller. Ici, il correspondre probablement à un caractère d'espacement spécial ou au changement de couleur du texte.

Par ailleurs, lorsqu'un espace ou un caractère spécial apparaît dans un paramètre de commande, il faut mettre le paramètre entre guillemets (« "..." ») ou bien faire précéder le caractère d'un backslash (« \ ») afin qu'il ne soit pas interprété.

Essaye ça :

```
cp /Users/eric/Documents/Mes\ documents/Texte/Eric/* /Volumes/USB/ESSAI
```


----------



## tatouille (25 Mars 2012)

juste quote cp "path with white space" "other path with white space"


----------

